# 2x Pin-Up Kalender 2014 24x



## Claudy (5 Sep. 2013)

Hallo Freunde,ich weiss ich war lange nicht mehr da,aber meine Arthrose hat sich sehr verschlechtert und ich werde mich demnächst wohl mit der Schulter operieren lassen müssen.Die Arthrose ist jetzt vom Rückenkreuz nach oben in die Schulter gewandert.Und so musste ich ständig von einem Arzt zum anderen Da ich die Schulter nicht mehr gut bewegen kann.Ich hatte ganz schön den moralischen.Trotzdem habe ich den Beton auf der Terrasse fertig bekommen.So und nun habe ich schon fleissig Bilder gesammelt damit ich beizeiten mit den Kalendern anfangen kann.Hier nun die ersten mit den Pin-Ups.Hoffe dass ich euch erfreuen kann.
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Und hier gleich der zweite



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

So meine Freunde viel Spass damit.


----------



## scudo (9 Sep. 2013)

vielen Dank für die Pin-Ups, und gute Besserung


----------



## fish1978 (12 Sep. 2013)

Super gut gelungen!


----------



## lcf69 (27 Okt. 2013)

Immer noch eine der besten Kalender


----------



## king4 (26 Aug. 2014)

Good old Times


----------



## Pipapopopi (14 Sep. 2014)

sehr schön


----------



## WilliWanze (23 Okt. 2014)

Schöne Pin Ups!


----------

